# Savinelli Tundra 320 EX



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Alright I have had a crush on this pipe ever since I first saw one. I have never seen one in person and never held one and for the life of me can't find any. In picture it looks amazing and every time I see it I fall more in love but for some reason i can't justify spending close to 100 bucks on something I have never seen in person.

Do any of you have this pipe and if you do a review and any thoughts you have on the pipe would be greatly appreciated.

Even if you don't have one I'd like to hear your thoughts, follow the link for a pic.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/3145_large_image.jpg


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I recently started carrying pipes (not trying to plug!) and of all the ones I have started selling the Tundra has resulted in more feedback from people who bought them than any other.

It's a gorgeous pipe and those who bought said they love the look and performance of it.










I hope this helps bro.

~Mark


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a beautiful pipe. I will say that, still being relatively new, my favorite pipes thus far are Savinelli's. I've bought 2 savinellis off ebay without ever seeing them and all the Savinelli's I've got are great smokers! Personally, I think you'll enjoy it regardless.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I got the exact same pipe in our pipe club trade. I love it!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

All good things so far. I should have posted this in the general maybe it would get more traffic. I was parousing a little more on Frenchy's website and came across this bad boy.

A Buts Choquin
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/3036_large_image.jpg

So this has turned into a showdown b/t the BC and the Sav. I would like to get some more thoughts on both before I make a decision but if I don't then I guess I'll have to get both and if I don't like one then hell....I'll send it back

Here's the Sav. Again
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/3145_large_image.jpg

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

rharris said:


> I got the exact same pipe in our pipe club trade. I love it!


I thought I recognized it from somewhere :r


----------



## jlbst49 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the exact pipe. Its a great smoker, great draw, and draws a lot of attention. I recommend it highly. 

Jeff


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeff

I'm glad because ordered the SOB 2 days ago. First pipe I bought online, lets hope its a goody.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Jeff
> 
> I'm glad because ordered the SOB 2 days ago. First pipe I bought online, lets hope its a goody.


 Nick:
I'm new to this forum,first post,however I own a Tundra 320EX. Got it from Iwan Ries in Chicago for 98 and change. It is one of my super favorites. Smokes great,feels good in the hand. I'm thinking of buying another for back up. Do yourself a big favor and get one,you will not be dissappointed :tu

Mike


----------

